# Worrell's Translation



## Brian Kooshian (Jun 1, 2007)

When my father (a Baptist pastor) passed away some years ago, I inherited most of his library, and I found something called "Worrell's Translation of the New Testament (with notes)" that was dated 1904 by the American Baptist Publication Society. Can anyone tell me anything about it? Is it a trustworthy translation?


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have you & actually use it quite a bit. I bought it because Kenneth Hagin recommended it. I was a big Hagin follower...that was then this is NOW! Anyways I like it & like I said use it quite a bit. At the beginning though he makes a big deal about the work "baptizo" in the Greek how it means immerse blah blah blah. He calls John the Baptist "John the IMMERSER"!!! Anyways I like it. Pretty cheap too. The only problem is it was translated from the Wescot & Hort Texts.


----------



## Brian Kooshian (Jun 2, 2007)

3John2 said:


> The only problem is it was translated from the Wescot & Hort Texts.



Just curious, but why is this a problem?


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 2, 2007)

I just prefer the TR better .I have a Greek version of the Wesctot & Hort & just ordered me a TR version last night.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 2, 2007)

Brian,

You asked why the Westcott-Hort (WH) text was a problem. I'll give you some links to posts on an old thread here which examined this:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showpost.php?p=188840&postcount=14

http://www.puritanboard.com/showpost.php?p=188953&postcount=21

http://www.puritanboard.com/showpost.php?p=188993&postcount=25

(You will notice that the formatting in some of the posts is strange; that is because a while ago we changed servers and the HTML formatting was discarded. I salvaged some of my posts before the old threads were locked, but not all.)

This issue between the WH and the Traditional texttypes is the major contention in the field of textual criticism. To make an intelligent decision as regards which text one will use as the manuscript basis for one's Bible one ought carefully consider the arguments and evidences of both sides of the discussion.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------

